# Scythe Katana 4 Probleme bzw. Fragen



## Kabelfrost (21. August 2012)

Huhu Leute,

ich hab da einige Fragen zum Scythe Katana 4.
Zunächst mal meine Hardware etc. :
Gehäuse: Raidmax Sagittarius
Cpu: AMD Phenom || x6 1090t
Mainboard: ASUS M5A87
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4
Netzteil: LC Power Silent Giant Green Power LC6560GP3 V2.3 Stromversorgung - 560 Watt
außerdem vorne und hinten ein Swif-2 von Coolink

So, ich hab den Scythe Katana 4 heute also eingebaut da mein alter Kühler die Cpu selbst bei 100% Leistung nicht unter 60-62°C gehalten hat.
Nach ewiger Fummlerei etc, schmeiß ich also den Pc an und schau nach den Temperaturen, wenn ich also nur bissl im Internet bin etc bleibt er relativ konstant bei ~55°C jedoch bei 100% Cpu-Lüfter auslastung.

Ich habs beim Zocken oder mit Benchmarks bisher noch nicht getestet, aber 100% um die Cpu bei harmlosem Betrieb zu halten kann doch nicht sein oder?

Den Lüfter des Scythe Katana 4 hab ich am Mainboard in die Buchse Cpu_Fan (oder sowas in der Art) eingesteckt. Das sollte doch stimmen?

Bei 100% Lüfterauslastung kommt der Lüfter des Scythe Katana 4 grad mal auf ~1650 rpm, ist das nicht etwas wenig?

Das waren dann eigentlich schon meine Fragen. 
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Mfg


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. August 2012)

Sitzt der Kühler richtig fest und gerade drauf?
Hast du die WLP richtig drauf?
Hast du die Schutzfolie unten am Kühler vor der Montage abgezogen? (sorry für die dumme frage, aber wird manchmal vergessen)

Für 100% kommen mir 1600 rpm etwas wenig vor, müsste aber trozdem kühler sein. 
EDIT: siehe hier: 





> *Lüfterdrehzahl* - 300 upm ~ 2.500 upm (±10%)


An CPU Fan angeschlossen ist richtig.

Kann es sein, dass du die wichtigste Komponente hierbei, nämlich die CPU, nicht dazugeschrieben hast?


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2012)

welche wlp hast du verwendet? hast du zu dick aufgetragen evt? wie ist die ausrichtung deines kühlers? mach evt mal ein foto von.

ist der lüfter evt falschrum drauf und pustet von den kühlrippen weg?


----------



## Kabelfrost (21. August 2012)

Kühler ist fest und gerade drauf, Wlp ist Arctic Cooling 5 und da hab ich ca. nen Erbsen/Reiskorn großen Fleck drauf gemacht und dann überall hin ganz glatt verstrichen.

Schutzfolie ist abgezogen, hehe.

Kühler ist so ausgerichtet das der Lüfter die Luft aus Richtung der Grafikkarte anzieht, also von unten im Case halt. Ob der Lüfter richtig rum draufsitzt bin ich mir grad echt nicht sicher, wie kann man das denn gut testen? 

Foto kann ich evtl. Morgen mal machen, heute ist mir das zu doof.

Achja: Hab die Cpu noch reingschrieben, sorry.


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2012)

meiner meinung nach sollte der lüfter vom kühler in richtung pc front ausgerichtet werden, dass er die kalte luft vom frontfan des gehäuses abbekommt. denke die wärmeentwicklung ist über der graka relativ groß.

testen ob der lüfter richtigrum sitzt mache ich immer so: ich klemme alle anderen lüfter ab. in deinem fall evt mal die graka raus dass du platz hast. dann ein feuerzeug hinhalten und schauen in welche richtung die flamme geht 
wenn die flamme wackelt wie verrückt, wird er sie wahrscheinlich wegblasen. wenn sie gerande nach oben steht und dünner wird, wird sie angesaugt.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. August 2012)

naja, der 1090T ist mit 125W TDP echt ein hitzkopf, und der katana 4 ist mit 92mm lüfter und sehr kompakter bauweise nur mittelmäßig gut ...   und der lüfter hat doch bei der umdrehung bereits auf 66% gedrosselt ?   damit finde ich die werte eigentlich in ordnung ...  wie siehts denn mit der abwärme bei dir aus, ist das gehäuse gut gelüftet?


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. August 2012)

Wie warm ist des denn bei dir und wie gut ist dein Gehäuse belüftet? 
Was passiert denn, wenn du die CPU belastetst. z.B. mit Prime 95?
Der Lüfter saugt da wo der Scythe Aufkleber in der Mitte ist an. Diese Seite solltest du sehen. So.


----------



## Kabelfrost (21. August 2012)

Leider kann ich den Kühler nicht frontan ausrichten, da der AM3+ Sockel nur nach unten oder oben geht.

Also laut Speedfan ist er bei 100% nur bei ~1650 rpm, das ist ja das komische..

Ich hab halt vorne nen 120mm Lüfter und hinten nochn 120mm Lüfter, also normal halt^^

Das Mainboard, Hdd etc. sind bei 35-38°C.

Okay dann hab ich den Lüfter richtig rum drauf.

Mit Prime95 muss ich erst eben mal testen.


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2012)

hmm ich vergaß... das sockelproblem bei amd. nach vorne wäre echt günstiger gewesen.  mach prime mal ne std an und sag mal was passiert.


----------



## Kabelfrost (21. August 2012)

Also nach 3 Minuten Prime ist die Cpu auf ~70°C steigt aber nicht mehr und der Lüfter geht auf bis zu 2500 rpm (wow). SpeedFan ist etwas komische, vorhin bei 100% Cpu-Lüfter nur 1650 rpm und nu 2500, hmmm..


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. August 2012)

Nicht optimal
Nun dir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als den scythe mugen3 zunehmen (der lässt sich in alle Richtungen drehen)
Da Schwebt mir übel und ich muss auch den mugen3 nehmen, nur diese Montage
ich ahb auch nen ph2 1090t


----------



## Kabelfrost (21. August 2012)

Hmm.. :/ Aber der Scythe Mugen 3 is doppelt so teuer :/


----------



## Sanyassin (21. August 2012)

naja.. ein Golf Standard kostet auch mehr als ein Fiat ... 

aber warum denn nur Scythe.. es gibt viele gute Kühler und einer passt auch auf Deinen Bedarf.

Preis-/Leistungssieger aktuell der HR-02 Macho -->  Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hat wohl seinen Grund. dass der in den Top 100 von Geizhals unter den Top 20 ist....

VOR zb Produkten wie Guild Wars 2 oder auch dem Samsung Galaxy S III in weiss.

Top-100 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit der Breite des Gehäuses von 205 mm sollte der auch passen ....


----------



## Kabelfrost (22. August 2012)

Puh, der Macho wird ja noch schwieriger zum einbauen, der is ja mega fett.. Naja ich werd mal schaun was ich nun mache.. also es liegt nun eigentlich nur daran das der Katana 4 kein all zu guter Kühler ist?


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2012)

Es kann auch an der sonstigen Kühlung liegen - hast Du denn einen halbwegs normalen Luftstrom, also vorne eher unten Luft rein, hinten eher oben wieder raus, ohne dass auf dem Weg der Luftstroms zuviel Zeug (Kabel, Festplatten...) im Weg ist?

Ich hab nen X4 965, auch 125W TDP. Ich hab den Scythe Samurai zz, befestigt mit der normalem AMD-Hebelhalterung. Ich hab da aktuell bei 30 Grad im Zimmer ca 1500 U/min und 45-50 Grad CPU-Temp, wenn ich hier rumsurfe usw.. Der Lüfter ist auch ein 92mm-Modell mit maximal 2500U/min. Auch bei Last muss der selten viel mehr aufdrehen, nur mal kurz für ein paar Minuten dreht er mal hörbar auf, selbst bei den aktuellen heißen Sommer-Temperaturen. Der Samurai zz kühlt nach dem "Top Blow"-Prinzip, hat also nicht das Ausrichtungsproblem wie viele Towerkühler, wobei die ja wiederum an sich prinzpiell besser kühöen sollen - vlt hat Dein Problem mit der Ausrichtung zu tun, aber ich denke nicht, dass das schon beim Rumsurfen einen Lüfter auf 100% und Temps über 50 Grad erklärt.

Gut GENUG sollte der Katana schon sein, wobei der Katana 3 echt SEHR gut für den Preis war, vlt. ist der neue nicht so gelungen. Der 3er und die Vorgänger waren noch "schief" ausgerichtet und nicht 100% Tower - ich hatte selber mal den Katana 2, der hat meine CPU - damals nen Intel E7200 - sogar OHNE Lüfter problemlos gekühlt - ich hatte nur den hinteren Gehäuselüfter "zufällig" in etwa auf Höhe des Katanas und nur 4cm entfernt, das hat gereicht, um die warme Luft aus dem Katana "rauszuziehen".


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. August 2012)

1) Speed-Fan taugt nicht in allen Fällen zum ansteuern der Lüfter, das dürftest du ja bereits gesehen haben . Dafür macht die Lüftersteuerung des Mainbaords bei dir aber alles richtig (im BIOS kannst du i.d.R. unter "System Health" o.Ä. die Temperaturschwellen und das Verhalten der Steuerung anpassen, wenn es dir im jetzigen Zustand nicht passt).

2) Wie hoch ist denn die VCore des 1090t ? Wenn der Automatische Turbo aktiviert ist, liegen in den hohen Stufen gerne mal 1.4x0 Volt an, der 6-Kerner frisst dann gewaltig Strom und 70 Grad sind bei den jetzigen Außentemperaturen nicht ungewöhnlich.
Nachschauen kannst du das mit CPU-Z, die Auslastung kannst du mir Prime95 erreichen.

 Wenn du uns deine restliche Kühlung beschreibst, wird die Optimierung allerdings leichter.


----------



## Kabelfrost (22. August 2012)

So, ich hab heut eine Seitenverkleidung mit 6 Kühlern bei meinem Vater gefunden und einfach mal an meinen Pc gestellt, und die Temperaturen sinken alle ein wenig, ich hoffe der Luftstrom ist damit besser als zuvor. 

Die VCore des 1090t's liegt während Prime95 bei 1,32-1,35V und ohne bei ~1,45V.

Mit der neuen Seitenverkleidung steigt die Cpu während Prime95 läuft auf 65°C und ~1700-1900 rpm

Hab noch 4 Bilder als Anhang rangemacht, da seht ihr meinen Pc.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. August 2012)

Was? 1,45V in Idle? 0,1V mehr als unter Last. Da stimmt was nicht ganz. 

Hast du C&Q aktiviert und funktioniert es auch?


----------



## Kabelfrost (22. August 2012)

Was ist denn C&Q?


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. August 2012)

Cool&Quiet. Das sorgt dafür, dass sich deine CPU runter taktet und die Spannung senkt, wenn sie nix zu tun hat. 
Kannst du im BIOS an und ausschalten.
Die Spannung unter Last stimmt übrigens. Nur ohne Last müsste sie viel tiefer liegen.


----------



## Kabelfrost (22. August 2012)

Hmm.. also ausgestellt hab ich es nicht, da ich bei dem Pc noch nie im Bios war und es auch allgemein ungern bin :/


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2012)

Evlt. musst Du auch nur noch neuere Treiber fürs Board installieren, auch die könnten C&Q beeinflussen. Und das BIOS ist kein Hexenwerk, da ist nicht mehr so wie vor zig jahren, dass man wegen einer falschen Einstellung, die harmlos aussieht, direkt was kaputtmachen kann.


----------



## Kabelfrost (22. August 2012)

Hmm, also wenn es gibt wohl paar neue Treiber fürs Bios etc. das ist aber ne ROM datei, was fang ich denn damit an?


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. August 2012)

Du meist ein neues BIOS? 
Runterladen, im Handbuch nachgucken wie's geht (normalerweise auf einen USB Stick packen und dann direkt nach den einschalten mit irgendeiner Taste den Flash Vorgang starten) und dann so wie da beschrieben flashen. 
Alternativ kann man es auch mit irgendwelchen Tools über Windows machen. Guck mal ob du im Download-Bereich zu seinem Board da was findest.


----------



## Kabelfrost (22. August 2012)

ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS M5A78L-M LX
Hier gibts einige Updates unter anderem im Reiter "Bios" also kein komplett neues Bios denke ich.

Vielleicht wage ich mich ja auch mal ins Bios rein und schau nach C&Q hehe

Noch ne Frage, wie soll ich die Lüfter der Seitenverkleidung drehen? Also sollen sie Luft von außen reinblasen oder die Luft von innen raussaugen?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. August 2012)

sollte der cpu-lüfter nicht nach hinten pusten?


----------



## Kabelfrost (23. August 2012)

AM3+ Sockel.. :/, daher nur die Ausrichtung nach oben bzw. unten möglich.

Noch irgendjemand da, der helfen mag?  

Immernoch die Frage, wie rum die Lüfter an der Seite pusten müssen^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. August 2012)

Geschmacksache 
Die einen haben lieber leichten "Überdruck" im PC, die anderen lieber leichten "Unterdruck".
Wenn du sie rein blasen lässt hast du mehr rein, als raus, also den "Überdruck"

Mit Staubfiltern hast  du bei Überdruck weniger Staub im PC bei Unterdruck angeblich den besseren Luftstrom. (gilt nur bei: von vorne unten nach hinten oben, seitliche Lüfter verwirbeln den Luftstrom sowieso)

Wegen Luftstrom auf Chipsatz usw. sind an der Seite Einblasende wohl besser.

Ich würd sie rein pusten lassen.


----------



## IronAngel (25. August 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> sollte der cpu-lüfter nicht nach hinten pusten?



normalerweise schon, aber es gibt verschiedene Kühlkonzepte.  Da er sein Netzteil oben verbaut hat, würde die Abluft der Cpu trotzdem hinaus befördert werden. Damit die Cpu nicht so warm wird, könnte man noch undervolting betreiben. Die seitlichen Lüfter würde ich jedenfalls entfernen oder maximal einen der die Abluft der Grafikkarte abzieht.


----------



## Kabelfrost (1. September 2012)

Hab nun vorne nen Lüfter eingebaut, wo die ganzen freien Slots für Cd-Rom-Drive etc. ist außerdem noch einen an der Seite, der die warme Luft der Grafikkarte abzieht. Das ding mit den 6 Lüftern hab ich nu komplett weg.

Den Katana 4 lass ich jetzt drinnen und kauf auch kein neuen Kühler, da für die meisten ne Backplate nötig ist und bei meinem Case dann extra das Mb ausbauen müsste um da dran zu kommen.


----------

